# Where and HOW did Bendo get that toothpick?



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

I can't tell if he had it at during the 5th round or after the fight was over. Joe Rogan even noticed it.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

mo25 said:


> I can't tell if he had it at during the 5th round or after the fight was over. Joe Rogan even noticed it.


Someone said in an interview that he was sparring with Ben Henderson and then after they were done Ben flipped the toothpick out of his mouth. He said he had no idea that the whole time they were sparring Ben had a toothpick in his mouth the whole time.

He has mad talent with toothpicks.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Now that is just bad-ass..


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

Badass until he chokes on it! Not a very smart move... But GOD DAMN does it look cool!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

There was a tweet that someone from his corner gave it to him directly after the end of the fight.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> There was a tweet that someone from his corner gave it to him directly after the end of the fight.


I'm pretty sure he popped it out his mouth at the end of the third, must have been in his gumsheild the whole time?


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

His coach gave it to him apparently. AFTER the fight.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

slapstick said:


> I'm pretty sure he popped it out his mouth at the end of the third, must have been in his gumsheild the whole time?


Yeah, I saw it at the end of the third (I think) too.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I hope he got it after the fight, surely his coaches wouldn't let him go into a fight with a toothpick in his mouth.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

I don't know, but it was pretty slick regardless.


----------



## SexyHobo (Jan 7, 2012)

Lord Christ gave it to him


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Razor Ramon up in this bitch.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

thats adding insult to injury not only am i gonna kick your ass but i'll be chewing on a tooth pick as i do it Just a relaxing walk in the park for Bendo.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Razor Ramon up in this bitch.


"say hello to the bad guy "


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

I swear he had it in his mouth in the 5th, he sounded really sarcastic when Rogan asked him whether he had a toothpick in his mouth during the fight. "I wouldn't do that, that's too dangerous."


----------



## Hail the Potato (Jul 29, 2010)

He definitely had it in his mouth during the fifth. You can see it in his mouth well before he gets near his corner.









The above pic is right after shaking hands with Nate. 

Dude is crazy.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

ptw said:


> I swear he had it in his mouth in the 5th, he sounded really sarcastic when Rogan asked him whether he had a toothpick in his mouth during the fight. "I wouldn't do that, that's too dangerous."


So i wasn't alone thinking that.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

On a related note, Hulk Hogan claims that he kept his razor blade in his mouth while wrestling.


----------



## music5x5 (Jun 9, 2010)

I hope the commission doesn't rule the fight a No Contest or DQ. They should just fine him about $5k and suspend him if it happens again.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

It would be hilarious if this fight gets turned in to a no contest because he brought in a "Weapon" (Toohpick) to the octagon during the fight.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Still a dick move imo. He's not alone in the cage, what if Nate had accidentaly injured Bendo because of that toothpick.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

watch him be carefully inspected in his next fight for a toothpick lol, then he'll lose cuz its his "lucky" tooth pick. However losing to Aldo isnt a big deal.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm sure there is something more to this. Maybe a bet/joke/dare... Either way though, I hope he doesn't do it again... Could you imagine diaz putting bendo in a rear naked and bendo spitting a toothpick out of his mouth? That would be funny, but if he got knocked out or something and swallowed it... I'm sure no one would even expect him to be choking and therefore could be seriously hurt... Not a smart move, "C'mon mannnnnn!"


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

The guy comes out with a toothpick in the mouth and beats up one of the meanest and best fighters in the division. That's awesome.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> I'm sure there is something more to this. Maybe a bet/joke/dare... Either way though, I hope he doesn't do it again... Could you imagine diaz putting bendo in a rear naked and bendo spitting a toothpick out of his mouth? That would be funny, but if he got knocked out or something and swallowed it... I'm sure no one would even expect him to be choking and therefore could be seriously hurt... Not a smart move, "C'mon mannnnnn!"


Yeah, Diaz choked Miller so hard that his tongue was out, imagine if Diaz out the same stuff on Bendo and that toothpick got stuck somewhere.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

It's common knowledge Henderson is a genetically modified hamster.

I have proof.



Here's a picture of Bendo









And here's a picture of a hamster










You know... because hamsters... put stuff in their cheeks.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

I wonder what the legal ramifications are for conceling a toothpick in your mouth. Surely it can't be allowed? Either way its a badman move.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

He should get a fine. to overturn the fight would be harsh but it was a dick move regardless.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

He pretty much admitted it at the press conference that it's just something he does.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

i think he had it in his mouth the whole fight, but we just noticed it in round 3

i think he just get a fine...a fine for being too badass


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

In theory he could poke Nates eye out with it.


Strip him of the belt and overthrow the decision I say!


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Its pretty cool that he managed to have that in his mouth the full fight but none the less its a bloody stupid thing to do, i mean what if he got knocked out cold and started to choke on it? the doctors would have no idea what is wrong.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

K R Y said:


> He pretty much admitted it at the press conference that it's just something he does.


Yeah, luckily the guy replacing DW was sharp/fast enough to give him an easy way out.
Was very impressed by that move, if it wasn't for that, Benson wouldn't be able to turn around on a given word so easily.
Anyone knows who that guy is?


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

Hail the Potato said:


> He definitely had it in his mouth during the fifth. You can see it in his mouth well before he gets near his corner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right after he went to his corner after the 4th rd he pulls it out of his mouth. That's when I first noticed it but didn't really believe it. Not a real good idea.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

nah, its all lies. he pulled it out of his pants in the end.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> It's common knowledge Henderson is a genetically modified hamster.
> 
> I have proof.
> 
> ...


Get out of here, man...Hahahahahahahaha !!!!!!!


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

It's stupid, incredibly dangerous, and oh so bad ass. Can't help but laugh at my desk while reading this thread. Love me some Bendo.


----------

